# Female German Shepherds Available for Adoption



## medicalservicedogs (Jan 25, 2012)

:gsdhead:Cami is 2.5yrs old, black/tan, approx 70lbs, obedience trained, house trained, crate trained, spayed, microchipped and UTD on vaccines. She is a very sweet & friendly dog, loves to follow you around the house & run and play outside. Cami was released from our program due to dog aggression, so can not be placed in a home with other dogs. 
:gsdhead:Sasha is 1.5yrs old, black/tan, approx 50lbs, obedience trained, house trained, crate trained, spayed, microchipped and UTD on vaccines. She is very affectionate and loves to play. Sasha was released from our program due to exhibiting possesion with her toys/chews, so would do better in a home with no small children.
Please contact Guardian Angels if interested.


----------



## Luap (Feb 16, 2012)

Hi...do you have a few pics of the dogs you can send me? [email protected]


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm not sure they check on here often. Try calling Guardian Angels at 352-425-1981.


----------



## Robert lingerfelt (Dec 4, 2012)

*Female GSD's Available for adoption*

Are the dogs friendly or tolerable with cats? We have one maile cat.


----------

